# How old is this generator?



## stillhunter (Nov 22, 2022)

And it runs great!


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Nov 22, 2022)

Looks like a Briggs engine. There’s some numbers stamped on the shroud. Are you able to read them?


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 22, 2022)

stillhunter said:


> View attachment 1034236
> View attachment 1034237
> 
> And it runs great!


Vintage 1980s, is my guess.


----------



## cookies (Nov 22, 2022)

1980's I have the coleman version (green) and it still runs and functions fantastic...its just LOUD
I upgraded the fuel tank to 5 gallons, installed magnet tipped drain plugs, changed the capacitor and installed fresh brushes. They need to be ran 3+ hours at one time then they start to get quieter and run smoother


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 22, 2022)

cookies said:


> 1980's I have the coleman version (green) and it still runs and functions fantastic...its just LOUD
> I upgraded the fuel tank to 5 gallons, installed magnet tipped drain plugs, changed the capacitor and installed fresh brushes. They need to be ran 3+ hours at one time then they start to get quieter and run smoother


1 Gal lasts around 3 hrs, theyre kinda thirsty.


----------



## Del_ (Nov 22, 2022)

cookies said:


> 1980's I have the coleman version (green) and it still runs and functions fantastic...its just LOUD
> I upgraded the fuel tank to 5 gallons, installed magnet tipped drain plugs, changed the capacitor and installed fresh brushes. They need to be ran 3+ hours at one time then they start to get quieter and run smoother



Are you sure they are getting quieter....

.........or do your ears start to shut down?

Just kidding of course.


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 22, 2022)

Del_ said:


> Are you sure they are getting quieter....
> 
> .........or do your ears start to shut down?
> 
> Just kidding of course.


Actually you aint wrong!


----------



## Bill G (Nov 23, 2022)

It is late 1970/early1980. I just looked in the 1977 catalog and it was not in it. I will look in the later catalogs Wednesday


----------



## ray benson (Nov 23, 2022)

Bill G said:


> It is late 1970/early1980. I just looked in the 1977 catalog and it was not in it. I will look in the later catalogs Wednesday


Hi Bill, Didn't see it in the 1985 catalog. But it is in the 1991-1992 catalog . Did see an auction listing where they dated it as a 1990 model. The 1991-1992 catalog is 84 meg - too large to attach or email.
Compressed the catalog to be able to attach it.


----------



## sean donato (Nov 23, 2022)

Briggs ran that engine clear into the 90s I had the smaller 1800 watt version of it, painted yellow it was an early late 80- to early 90s model. They are good engine till they blow up. Then its replacement time.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Nov 23, 2022)

The engine model, type, and code are stamped on the fan shroud. First two numbers of the code are the year of manufacture. Tried to zoom in but can’t make it out exactly, looks like either 90 or 93?


----------



## cscltd (Nov 23, 2022)

Wasnt H “K”serial prefix for 1989?
briggs ser# year could be a year younger than unit ser# year


----------



## Zaedock (Nov 23, 2022)

Is that the date code on the top right? 03687 - 36th day of 1987. Just a guess.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Nov 23, 2022)

cscltd said:


> Wasnt H “K”serial prefix for 1989?
> briggs ser# year could be a year younger than unit ser# year


Until we get a clear shot of the top of the fan shroud it’s hard to know for sure but like I said, looks like the engine was most likely made in 1990.


----------



## Bill G (Nov 23, 2022)

ray benson said:


> Hi Bill, Didn't see it in the 1985 catalog. But it is in the 1991-1992 catalog . Did see an auction listing where they dated it as a 1990 model. The 1991-1992 catalog is 84 meg - too large to attach or email.
> Compressed the catalog to be able to attach it.


Hello Ray,

I am sure you are correct. I looked for my Homelite product catalogs tonight but could not find them. It very well be a lot later model than what I originally thought. Homelite ran a lot of models of items much later than their appearance. If you look at the product manuals you can see they still listed the Super Wiz 66 and 1130G as current production models a lot longer than folks would think. There was a Homelite dealer here in my area that still had a NOS Super Wiz 66 on the shelf along with others. I tried to buy it from him but he kept putting me off. He was one of these guys that did not really need much money and just stayed in business to keep his Dad's shop alive. I am pretty sure the city finally shut him down and forced him to basically scrap most of what he had. I called him one day as the end was nearing and he sill was not interested in doing any dealings. We have anothr Homelite dealer near me that is in the same shape but the city leaves him alone as his shop is a triangle sitting on a triangle lot that is of zero value to anyone since the long side is a railroad track and the two short sides are streets


----------



## cscltd (Nov 23, 2022)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> Until we get a clear shot of the top of the fan shroud it’s hard to know for sure but like I said, looks like the engine was most likely made in 1990.


Homelite also used year codes in ser# which is visible on pic. We don’t really need Briggs # as we have Homelite #. I just can’t remember the exact codes as they used numbers such as ”t77…….. for 1977. But switched it to letters later on. I though it started with TF in 1984 for saws etc and HF for non handheld? But could be wrong on letter to year code.


----------



## 64poncho (Nov 24, 2022)

Here is the the page to decode the numbers on the fan shroud. Will get you to the year engine was made.


----------



## Bill G (Nov 24, 2022)

cscltd said:


> Homelite also used year codes in ser# which is visible on pic. We don’t really need Briggs # as we have Homelite #. I just can’t remember the exact codes as they used numbers such as ”t77…….. for 1977. But switched it to letters later on. I though it started with TF in 1984 for saws etc and HF for non handheld? But could be wrong on letter to year code.


Are you thinking about the UT number?


----------



## cscltd (Nov 24, 2022)

Jan 17, 2021 at 6:38pm henrylynn said:
I’m new here. I’m ready to start rehabbing a Super XL I purchased new in the late 80s at Northern Tool. Here’s the tag info.
UT No 10045c
Ser No HI1960284

I'm interested in the correct model name and attachment info so I can order the right replacement parts.

Thanks


Welcome to House of Homelite !

*UT:10045-C ( SUPER XL-AO ) SN:HI1960284 .. DOM: Wenesday, July 15th, of 1987 .

Illustrated Parts List: Homelite Super XL Chainsaw IPL 24228 Revision 4 .pdf .. Link to parts lists below ;

www.leonschainsawpartsandrepair.com/parts-diagrams.html

found this above from house of homelite
date is in ser#, not ut#
note ser# starts with HI which is 1987 build
HJ would be 1988
HK would be 1989
so this genny was made the 268th day of 1989 or sept 25 1989
there is a bulletin on site, but not a member to download which shows are ser# code to date made


----------



## Bill G (Nov 24, 2022)

Is HOH still around?


----------



## thenne1713 (Nov 29, 2022)

stillhunter said:


> View attachment 1034236
> View attachment 1034237
> 
> And it runs great!


I HAVE A similar flat head Kawasaki 2600-watt w/ FA210D engine that, best I could track down***, is about 1985? But memory/ marketing, and believing OHV got the 1990s market , believe many/ most were 1970s to 1980s? Carb, Muffler and engine Model TAG maybe better help? (*** amazing only found one picture on internet ,multiple searches for the FA210D engine/ similar GEN?) MUST NOT have been many imports, THO PARTS DO SEEM TO BE AVAILABLE?


----------



## Hdtoolmkr765 (Dec 8, 2022)

I bought the same generator with green paint and a Coleman sticker brand new during the ice storm that hit central Indiana in 1991. Still runs as well, but like mentioned earlier, insanely loud. I now have an assortment of Hondas, so it only gets ran when someone needs to borrow a generator.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 8, 2022)

Hdtoolmkr765 said:


> I bought the same generator with green paint and a Coleman sticker brand new during the ice storm that hit central Indiana in 1991. Still runs as well, but like mentioned earlier, insanely loud. I now have an assortment of Hondas, so it only gets ran when someone needs to borrow a generator.


It is pretty obvious I was off a bit on what years I thought that model was made. .

As for loud I have never heard one that was not loud as heck.. Now with that being said I have seen folks with the small Honda's. I have seen them, never heard one because they are so darn quiet you literally cannot hear them. Honda has built some of the best equipment out there.


----------



## Gabriel1982 (Dec 8, 2022)

grizz55chev said:


> 1 Gal lasts around 3 hrs, theyre kinda thirsty.


Considering the output 4kwh(hopefully continous) it actually is good for fuel consumption! Many modern generators barely manage 1.2 liters per hour for about same kwh or less... 
And considering how old it is ,4 liters for 3 hours of 4kwh power/load,it's good enough!  
If costs are the problem ,install a propane/LPG kit. Halfs the fuel costs instantly! And the oil+inside of engine run cleaner! Tried and tested on a 7.5kwh generator! Ran all day! Oil stays even cleaner if its synthetic! Summer or winter time/temperatures!


----------



## sean donato (Dec 8, 2022)

Gabriel1982 said:


> Considering the output 4kwh(hopefully continous) it actually is good for fuel consumption! Many modern generators barely manage 1.2 liters per hour for about same kwh or less...
> And considering how old it is ,4 liters for 3 hours of 4kwh power/load,it's good enough!
> If costs are the problem ,install a propane/LPG kit. Halfs the fuel costs instantly! And the oil+inside of engine run cleaner! Tried and tested on a 7.5kwh generator! Ran all day! Oil stays even cleaner if its synthetic! Summer or winter time/temperatures!


Only issue is you loose about 1/3 of the power output swapping over to propane.


----------



## grizz55chev (Dec 8, 2022)

sean donato said:


> Only issue is you loose about 1/3 of the power output swapping over to propane.


I prefer diesel. If it says 5kw, it is a full 5 kw.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 8, 2022)

Gabriel1982 said:


> Considering the output 4kwh(hopefully continous) it actually is good for fuel consumption! Many modern generators barely manage 1.2 liters per hour for about same kwh or less...
> And considering how old it is ,4 liters for 3 hours of 4kwh power/load,it's good enough!
> If costs are the problem ,install a propane/LPG kit. Halfs the fuel costs instantly! And the oil+inside of engine run cleaner! Tried and tested on a 7.5kwh generator! Ran all day! Oil stays even cleaner if its synthetic! Summer or winter time/temperatures!


I hope you realize a LP/NG fueled engine burns more gallons of fuel than a gas or diesel engine. The cost per gallon is generally less but in terms of actual gallons you will burn more. Of course an adavantage of LP is the ability to hook it to a much larger tank thus increasing run time.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 8, 2022)

sean donato said:


> Only issue is you loose about 1/3 of the power output swapping over to propane.


Correct,
You lose power and increase the actual gallons per hr burned. The University of Nebraska has shown it since 1920.


----------



## Gabriel1982 (Dec 9, 2022)

Bill G said:


> I hope you realize a LP/NG fueled engine burns more gallons of fuel than a gas or diesel engine. The cost per gallon is generally less but in terms of actual gallons you will burn more. Of course an adavantage of LP is the ability to hook it to a much larger tank thus increasing run time.


Doesn't matter. I got many LPG canisters. Usually always full,just exchange the empty one with a full one, throw the over one in car,drive 5-10 minutes ,fill it up in 5-10 minutes. Job done, ready for many more hours of whatever I wanna do with that LPG! Couldn't be more convenient! And in an actual converted gas car to LPG ,the fuel consumption will be 1-2 liters more of LPG for every 100kms. Say ,on gasoline it burns 10 liters of fuel, on LPG with a warm engine on a summer day fuel consumption will be 11-12 liters driving the same(like a speed freak)


----------



## Gabriel1982 (Dec 9, 2022)

sean donato said:


> Only issue is you loose about 1/3 of the power output swapping over to propane.


Probably. No loss in power in my case. Just add more LPG, and call it a day! 
Couldn't be more happy with LPG. Oil stays cleaner a longer time/more kms, inside of engine is cleaner no black deposits anywhere,in cylinder head or oil pan, less pollution/smelly exhaust,easy maintenance,no 2-3 fuel pumps and "n" filters like in diesel engines,no fuel injectors worth 300-400 euros like in some engines, life is simpler with a gasoline/LPG engine! 
Don't have to believe me,try it yourself!


----------



## anlrolfe (Dec 9, 2022)

Many new generators mark the output as PEAK or SURGE which is misleading.
With the age of this, I suspect it's the "full enchilada", continuous rating.
Derate output at high elevation for 1) reduced engine power and 2) thin air reduces cooling efficiency.


----------



## sean donato (Dec 9, 2022)

Gabriel1982 said:


> Probably. No loss in power in my case. Just add more LPG, and call it a day!
> Couldn't be more happy with LPG. Oil stays cleaner a longer time/more kms, inside of engine is cleaner no black deposits anywhere,in cylinder head or oil pan, less pollution/smelly exhaust,easy maintenance,no 2-3 fuel pumps and "n" filters like in diesel engines,no fuel injectors worth 300-400 euros like in some engines, life is simpler with a gasoline/LPG engine!
> Don't have to believe me,try it yourself!


You can't compensate just by adding more fuel. You loose about 1/3 of your peak power converting a gasoline engine to propane. Kohler had a seminar, which I attended, and they went over the power loss amd extra fuel consumption. All things being even there isn't much you can do with a conversion.


----------



## slick4x4 (Dec 9, 2022)

I have no experience with small engines , but the 2 propane vehicles I have , you can’t tell any loss of power , but they did burn about 10% more fuel… but since propane is sometimes 50% the price of gas , not a concern … the nice thing about propane … shut off the engine .. come back 5 years later & it starts & Runs like yesterday


----------



## ChasSC (Dec 10, 2022)

I have a 1987 Troy-bilt Horse tiller with a 7Hp Briggs just like that, same fuel tank, first digits of the engine number are 171432-xxxx-xx cast iron cylinder, air filter changed from painted to chrome cover. It runs like a horse, only disadvantage is I don't get to use it that often.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 10, 2022)

slick4x4 said:


> I have no experience with small engines , but the 2 propane vehicles I have , you can’t tell any loss of power , but they did burn about 10% more fuel… but since propane is sometimes 50% the price of gas , not a concern … the nice thing about propane … shut off the engine .. come back 5 years later & it starts & Runs like yesterday


What propane vehicles do you have? How big are the tanks?


----------



## Brushwacker (Dec 10, 2022)

stillhunter said:


> View attachment 1034236
> View attachment 1034237
> 
> And it runs great!


I have 1 i think is near identical. It did run well but wasn't getting any juice from the outlet. A project I never got to, been in my barn probably at least a decade.p


----------



## Bill G (Dec 10, 2022)

Brushwacker said:


> I have 1 i think is near identical. It did run well but wasn't getting any juice from the outlet. A project I never got to, been in my barn probably at least a decade.p


Well heck just a decade or two? That is a fresh project. How many times did I hear my father say "that it is a good winter project" Then my sons heard me say it.


----------



## sean donato (Dec 10, 2022)

slick4x4 said:


> I have no experience with small engines , but the 2 propane vehicles I have , you can’t tell any loss of power , but they did burn about 10% more fuel… but since propane is sometimes 50% the price of gas , not a concern … the nice thing about propane … shut off the engine .. come back 5 years later & it starts & Runs like yesterday


Same thing applies to all conversions, unless the engine was properly designed for propane even then they still don't have the power of their gas or diesel counterparts.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 10, 2022)

If you look at the old LP delivery trucks. They were LP powered with a 60 gallon tank on the side. Look at them today. We had a farmer north of us that had all LP tractors with teh exception of a IH 1468. He had (3) yes three M-M A4T1600's that were LP.

He also had a 18,000 gallon fuel tank.


----------



## Gabriel1982 (Dec 10, 2022)

slick4x4 said:


> I have no experience with small engines , but the 2 propane vehicles I have , you can’t tell any loss of power , but they did burn about 10% more fuel… but since propane is sometimes 50% the price of gas , not a concern … the nice thing about propane … shut off the engine .. come back 5 years later & it starts & Runs like yesterday


I would change the oil and filters at least after 5 years  
But yes, corectly tuned propane engines run good and long! Plus the "fuel" doesn't go bad! Like a fart


----------



## Bill G (Dec 10, 2022)

Gabriel1982 said:


> I would change the oil and filters at least after 5 years
> But yes, corectly tuned propane engines run good and long! Plus the "fuel" doesn't go bad! Like a fart


Sure stinks like a fart though


----------



## Gabriel1982 (Dec 10, 2022)

Bill G said:


> If you look at the old LP delivery trucks. They were LP powered with a 60 gallon tank on the side. Look at them today. We had a farmer north of us that had all LP tractors with teh exception of a IH 1468. He had (3) yes three M-M A4T1600's that were LP.
> 
> He also had a 18,000 gallon fuel tank.
> View attachment 1039628


In a bussines that uses a lot of fuel regardless of what they try or do, it's all about costs at the end of day! Depending on your zone/location Propane/LPG is cheaper then diesel! The cost per unit in Romania for LPG is half of diesel (1 liter). 
I am sure many farmers here would use LPG in their vehicles if they could! 
Same in trucking industry!
Scania is selling LPG trucks for some time now! Drivers say they feel smoother because of less vibration from engine!


----------



## sean donato (Dec 10, 2022)

Gabriel1982 said:


> In a bussines that uses a lot of fuel regardless of what they try or do, it's all about costs at the end of day! Depending on your zone/location Propane/LPG is cheaper then diesel! The cost per unit in Romania for LPG is half of diesel (1 liter).
> I am sure many farmers here would use LPG in their vehicles if they could!
> Same in trucking industry!
> Scania is selling LPG trucks for some time now! Drivers say they feel smoother because of less vibration from engine!



Lpg or cng? There been a big uptake for cng in short run and vocational trucks around here. I think the city busses are slowly co verting to cng as well. Still the same basic diesel engine just modified for the cng. Still has power losses, but not like lpg.


----------



## sean donato (Dec 10, 2022)

Diesel specs for the cummins isx engine 








ISX Well Servicing Applications (EPA 2007) | Cummins Inc.







www.cummins.com





Westport cng Version of the same engine. 





Westport Fuel Systems » 15L Service Website » Westport 15L Engine


The Westport™ 15L engine features Westport™ HPDI technology that allows the operator to maintain diesel-like horsepower, torque and efficiency while delivering class-leading emissions performance and fuel economy.




service.westport.com


----------



## sean donato (Dec 10, 2022)

Ford also had a duel fuel cng/gasoline engine they offered in the f-250 a few years ago. Hp and torque ratings were about 15% lower on cng then gasoline. Motor tend did a nice write up. 








First Test: 2012 Ford F-250 XLT Westport CNG


Pop quiz: What do the Chevrolet Volt and the 2012 Ford F-250 XLT Westport CNG have in common? Answer: Both have a gasoline-powered range-extender. Though that'




www.motortrend.com


----------



## sean donato (Dec 10, 2022)

Department of energy write up on lpg vs gasoline. They site 27% less available energy vs gasoline. They also mention a dedicated lpg engine is needed to take full advantage of the lpg. 


Alternative Fuels Data Center: Propane Vehicles


----------



## Bill G (Dec 10, 2022)

sean donato said:


> Ford also had a duel fuel cng/gasoline engine they offered in the f-250 a few years ago. Hp and torque ratings were about 15% lower on cng then gasoline. Motor tend did a nice write up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not seen one in a F-250 but i have in a older F-150. It was a failed government vehicle that got sold at the monthly government GSA vehicle auction here. It was a couple years old with a handful of miles. It brought around $4000. It was a damm joke. The bed was about 50% tank. If you need a truck you need a truck not a car


----------



## Bill G (Dec 10, 2022)

Gabriel1982 said:


> In a bussines that uses a lot of fuel regardless of what they try or do, it's all about costs at the end of day! Depending on your zone/location Propane/LPG is cheaper then diesel! The cost per unit in Romania for LPG is half of diesel (1 liter).
> I am sure many farmers here would use LPG in their vehicles if they could!
> Same in trucking industry!
> Scania is selling LPG trucks for some time now! Drivers say they feel smoother because of less vibration from engine!


So in US dollars or Euro what is the price per liter for each?


----------



## sean donato (Dec 10, 2022)

Bill G said:


> I have not seen one in a F-250 but i have in a older F-150. It was a failed government vehicle that got sold at the monthly government GSA vehicle auction here. It was a couple years old with a handful of miles. It brought around $4000. It was a damm joke. The bed was about 50% tank. If you need a truck you need a truck not a car


Yeah one of the big downfals of lpg/cng in a vehicle that wasn't designed for it. The newer f-250 lost about 1/3 of its cargo space. I mainly think they were trying to keep about the same miles driven per tank close to that of the normal gasoline tank, but being bi-fuel they didn't have the space under the bed for the lng/cng tank. Newer vehicles utilize different tank configurations to not hog up so much cargo space.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 11, 2022)

sean donato said:


> Yeah one of the big downfals of lpg/cng in a vehicle that wasn't designed for it. The newer f-250 lost about 1/3 of its cargo space. I mainly think they were trying to keep about the same miles driven per tank close to that of the normal gasoline tank, but being bi-fuel they didn't have the space under the bed for the lng/cng tank. Newer vehicles utilize different tank configurations to not hog up so much cargo space.


What do rural folks use for heating fuel in Eastern PA? Is it oil or LP?


----------



## sean donato (Dec 11, 2022)

Bill G said:


> What do rural folks use for heating fuel in Eastern PA? Is it oil or LP?


Seems to be a split of wood/coal, oil, propane and natural gas. In my immediate area, a lot still heat with wood/coal as sole or primary heat. Lots of people with oil yet. Seems when the oil burners need replaced there's a new propane tank showing up in their yard. Once you get closer to town most hook into the natural gas pipeline if they can. Seems like it's just personal preference.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 11, 2022)

sean donato said:


> Seems to be a split of wood/coal, oil, propane and natural gas. In my immediate area, a lot still heat with wood/coal as sole or primary heat. Lots of people with oil yet. Seems when the oil burners need replaced there's a new propane tank showing up in their yard. Once you get closer to town most hook into the natural gas pipeline if they can. Seems like it's just personal preference.


Well in Illinois we have been a good coal producer but I have never seen a person heat their home with it in my lifetime. I knew of two neighbors that had oil burners as kids but are long gone. Here it is LP unless you are in town even then some are on LP. I use a outdoor wood boiler but it is connected to a blower in a LP furnace to provide the circulation.


----------



## Gabriel1982 (Dec 11, 2022)

Bill G said:


> So in US dollars or Euro what is the price per liter for each?


Diesel fuel the cheapest type costs 1.48 Euro per liter or almost 6 euro for 1 US gallon(3,7 liters). 
1 liter of LPG costs 0.81 euro.
Diesel used to be much more expensive at the begining of this disgusting war(can't believe I'm saying this...WAR...). Close to 2 euro for 1 liter of diesel! 
Gasoline is cheaper at 1.25 euro for 1 liter! 
But when covid hit I did saw gasoline as cheap as LPG... Couldn't believe my eyes... 
Those days will never come back... Even so 1.25euro for 1 liter of gasoline is good enough...


----------



## Gabriel1982 (Dec 11, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Well in Illinois we have been a good coal producer but I have never seen a person heat their home with it in my lifetime. I knew of two neighbors that had oil burners as kids but are long gone. Here it is LP unless you are in town even then some are on LP. I use a outdoor wood boiler but it is connected to a blower in a LP furnace to provide the circulation.


Coal? Or petroleum coke?! Best fuels ever "invented" and I'm not joking or mocking you! Oil should be better if burned in a high efficiency burner/heater type! But will never be as good as coal used with wood ! I'll take a picture of petroleum coke I use in small quantities with wood for a higher burn time and more Kwh! 
Wood is good if very dried at around 4kwh per kg ,but coal is double that for same unit 1kg and has longer burn time! 
Oil is king ( diesel,kerosene) at 10 Kwh or more per unit (1 liter). 
I've been playing with "chemistry experiments" and primary and secondary air in wood mini stove. Managed to burn wood WITHOUT SMOKE!!! Couldn't believe my eyes... 
I'm lacking time to see if oil or diesel fuel can be burned the same! The amount of heat from that would be tremendous! I mamaged to melt 2 cast iron very thick grates while using coal with very dry wood... Almost destroyed the ceramic tile stove in that one single burn... 
I had a very good guy rebuild it anyway last summer because of that... For 700 euros he did an amazing job ,but now I'm more carefull with petroleum coke in the stove  
Coal/petroleum coke has earned my respect and "attention" ... I'm sure diesel or kerosene are even better and powerfull. Hell ,in a webasto heater run all night they barely use any diesel fuel while stationary in a truck... 
Can't see any drop in the morning on the fuel gauge! In theory at full blast a 5 kwh Webasto heater fuel consumption should be 0.7 liters for every hour of use... But that would mean I'm sweating in bed  so ,I dial it half way almost alwats,unless it's minus 10 Celcius plus blizzard outside... 
Anyway... Excuse my long comment,it's sunday


----------



## Gabriel1982 (Dec 11, 2022)

later edit : 

petroleum coke looks like this around here 


sean donato said:


> Seems to be a split of wood/coal, oil, propane and natural gas. In my immediate area, a lot still heat with wood/coal as sole or primary heat. Lots of people with oil yet. Seems when the oil burners need replaced there's a new propane tank showing up in their yard. Once you get closer to town most hook into the natural gas pipeline if they can. Seems like it's just personal preference.


Heating with only wood here in Romania gets you half the cost or less than if you use the high efficiency natural gas central heater. Usually it's used only for hot water since it's so convenient! Many romanian that live in a house with yard will have a natural gas central heater and ceramic tile stoves! They're beautifull especially in a creamy/white design type plus they don't need no electric energy ,only dry wood,some petroleum coke if you fancy that type of fuel,some "skills" to start a fire, a good chimney and... enjoy the fire  plus long lasting heat(12 hours at least).


----------



## sean donato (Dec 11, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Well in Illinois we have been a good coal producer but I have never seen a person heat their home with it in my lifetime. I knew of two neighbors that had oil burners as kids but are long gone. Here it is LP unless you are in town even then some are on LP. I use a outdoor wood boiler but it is connected to a blower in a LP furnace to provide the circulation.


It's a mix of whatever here. I'm not wood only by choice, more so we can't afford to get another furnace and the supporting accessories to go with it. Id go lpg back up and wood boiler whenever we get the money saved up. We were a huge coal producer, but obummer pretty much had that all shut down. Reading anthracite is still around. (I think) moat have gone to stokers using rice coal for fuel, which makes I hard to find the nut coal I can run in my furnace. Coal prices are also crazy this year so I just stuck with wood as I get that gorgeous "free" or trading labor for the wood.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 11, 2022)

sean donato said:


> It's a mix of whatever here. I'm not wood only by choice, more so we can't afford to get another furnace and the supporting accessories to go with it. Id go lpg back up and wood boiler whenever we get the money saved up. We were a huge coal producer, but obummer pretty much had that all shut down. Reading anthracite is still around. (I think) moat have gone to stokers using rice coal for fuel, which makes I hard to find the nut coal I can run in my furnace. Coal prices are also crazy this year so I just stuck with wood as I get that gorgeous "free" or trading labor for the wood.


Do not get me wrong the coal around my specific area is *gone.* The mines were mines not in any sense of what some think. All along the river there was coal in the hills and steamboats to sell it to so everyone had a mine. Of course steamboats went away but Grandpa still mined what he could. I doubt any coal came out after World War II. When I was a kid they had long since caved in and had coons living in them. 

Now southeast of here about 90 miles were huge strip mines. They were still open in the mid 1990's but now you would never know where they were driving by. The semis that hauled from down there to the power plants and grain plant were a menace on the road. They ran in teams tip to tail at 70mph. Dave Clinard Trucking.....

As you get to southern Illinois there are still a lot of coal and it is longwall mined. There is a lot of tiny oil wells also. I have never been down there to see it. My ex-wife was down there for a week at a Illinois Petroleum Association conference but that was in about 2013.


----------



## Smitty Smithsonite (Dec 11, 2022)

I'm still burning good ol' PA anthracite coal here in MA. 











View attachment IMG_7364.mov


----------



## sean donato (Dec 11, 2022)

Smitty Smithsonite said:


> I'm still burning good ol' PA anthracite coal here in MA.
> 
> View attachment 1039894
> 
> ...


Yeah there's that little rice coal the stoker guys love lol.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 11, 2022)

When I hear about burning coal I thinking about my favorite Christmas Movie.......it's a clinker


Yes this is a pic I just took next to my window.


----------



## Smitty Smithsonite (Dec 11, 2022)

HAHAA! SWEEET! My wife and I were at the actual house from that movie in Cleveland in '19. They sell the lamp, soap, and everything, even the pink bunny suit! 

Pardon the pic quality - I still had a flip phone then.


----------



## jellyroll (Dec 11, 2022)

The only coal available here at the moment is high sulfur brown coal either broken or stove coal is available comes from north western Kentucky it is dirty, sooty and smelly but it will keep you from freezing. I have burned it in my stove and i can get about 19 hrs on 50 lbs.


----------



## Smitty Smithsonite (Dec 11, 2022)

I bet it's way cheaper than the $500 per ton we're paying for bagged coal up here in MA right now.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 11, 2022)

jellyroll said:


> The only coal available here at the moment is high sulfur brown coal either broken or stove coal is available comes from north western Kentucky it is dirty, sooty and smelly but it will keep you from freezing. I have burned it in my stove and i can get about 19 hrs on 50 lbs.


So how much is a ton there?


----------



## jellyroll (Dec 11, 2022)

Bill G said:


> So how much is a ton there?


117 per ton at the moment anthracite if it wasn't on back order is 165


----------



## Smitty Smithsonite (Dec 11, 2022)

WOW what a bargain! We get screwed on everything up here. Every single thing.


----------



## jellyroll (Dec 11, 2022)

Smitty Smithsonite said:


> WOW what a bargain! We get screwed on everything up here. Every single thing.


Need a 1 ton truck to haul it it comes loose and your back better be in good shape to unload it.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 11, 2022)

jellyroll said:


> 117 per ton at the moment anthracite if it wasn't on back order is 165


So a ton would roughly last 760 hrs or basically a month. That is not that bad on cost especially as warm as it has been.


----------



## jellyroll (Dec 12, 2022)

Bill G said:


> So a ton would roughly last 760 hrs or basically a month. That is not that bad on cost especially as warm as it has been.


2.5 ton would last me all winter but seasoned wood is cleaner than brown coal. because the chimney needs to swept out more often. plus it is full of clinkers that clog the grate.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 12, 2022)

jellyroll said:


> 2.5 ton would last me all winter but seasoned wood is cleaner than brown coal. because the chimney needs to swept out more often. plus it is full of clinkers that clog the grate.


I lover hearing about how folks do things in different parts of the country. It shows how diverse we are and how we adapt. Around here since the late 1970's folks have tried burning corn off and on. It never takes off. We do have one neighbor that has a truck repair shop. I know he had a corn burner in it. He would borrow our small grain truck to get 300 bushels at a time......quite often


----------



## Bill G (Dec 12, 2022)

Smitty Smithsonite said:


> HAHAA! SWEEET! My wife and I were at the actual house from that movie in Cleveland in '19. They sell the lamp, soap, and everything, even the pink bunny suit!
> 
> Pardon the pic quality - I still had a flip phone then.


I would have loved to bought a pink bunny suit when the kids were little. Somehow when grandkids arrive I doubt they appreciate it.


----------



## Smitty Smithsonite (Dec 12, 2022)

That scene was so funny! My dad and I watch the movie every December before Christmas. Still laugh hysterically even after seeing it countless times. That YouTube clip was my favorite part of the whole movie, where he's swearing at the furnace, black smoke billowing out the vents and chimney. Love it!


----------



## Bill G (Dec 13, 2022)

Smitty Smithsonite said:


> That scene was so funny! My dad and I watch the movie every December before Christmas. Still laugh hysterically even after seeing it countless times. That YouTube clip was my favorite part of the whole movie, where he's swearing at the furnace, black smoke billowing out the vents and chimney. Love it!


I am glad to hear you watch it with your father. My father is long gone and I miss him daily, especially at Christmas.


----------



## Smitty Smithsonite (Dec 13, 2022)

I go out to see him every Sunday. He's a few towns over so a little less than an hour one way. My mom died of cancer in '18 - coming up on 5 years here in a few months. I know the feeling. My aunt, dad's sister, just died this morning. You just never know.


----------



## slick4x4 (Dec 20, 2022)

Bill G said:


> What propane vehicles do you have? How big are the tanks?


390 Ford & 300 i6 Ford … I think they are around 40 gallon


----------



## Bill G (Dec 20, 2022)

slick4x4 said:


> 390 Ford & 300 i6 Ford … I think they are around 40 gallon


Where are the tanks?


----------



## pelhamjeff (Jan 4, 2023)

My dad bought the 3500 watt version of that generator new in 79 or 80. He dropped it off a workbench maybe 25 years later and the electrical part made smoke. He gave it to me and I cut the taper off the crank for a lovejoy coupling and I still use it on my log splitter to this day.


----------



## Bill G (Jan 4, 2023)

pelhamjeff said:


> My dad bought the 3500 watt version of that generator new in 79 or 80. He dropped it off a workbench maybe 25 years later and the electrical part made smoke. He gave it to me and I cut the taper off the crank for a lovejoy coupling and I still use it on my log splitter to this day.


Do you have any idea what the final diameter was on the crank? Some I have seen have a pretty steep taper. How did you cut the keyway. I am not being critical at all I am really interested.


----------



## pelhamjeff (Jan 6, 2023)

Bill G said:


> Do you have any idea what the final diameter was on the crank? Some I have seen have a pretty steep taper. How did you cut the keyway. I am not being critical at all I am really interested.


As I recall I just used a cutoff wheel on an air grinder. Then I cut a little notch for the set screw of the lovejoy to extend into. I can get you the diameter of the crank but seems like it was 7/8.


----------



## slick4x4 (Monday at 9:50 PM)

Bill G said:


> Where are the tanks?


I just mounted them in the front of the bed


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Monday at 10:09 PM)

Bill G said:


> When I hear about burning coal I thinking about my favorite Christmas Movie.......it's a clinker
> 
> 
> Yes this is a pic I just took next to my window.View attachment 1039942



I’ve got the exact same lamp lol.


----------

